# Mary Dunbar Waterless Cooker



## kimberlyg (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone on here know anything about Mary Dunbar Waterless cookers? I just picked one up at a yard sale for $2.00. It looks like a cross between a pressure cooker and a water bath canner. I'm not planning on using it. If anything, I am just going to keep it as a novelty piece or a flower pot. I just thought it would be interesting to know it's history. Thanks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My grandma had one. Can't remember her ever actually using it though.


----------

